
Bill Gates on the Difference Between Elon Musk and Steve Jobs - rmason
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/18/bill-gates-difference-between-elon-musk-and-steve-jobs-as-leaders.html#:~:text=Bill%20Gates%20on%20the%20difference%20between%20Elon%20Musk%20and%20Steve%20Jobs,-Published%20Fri%2C%20Sep&text=Steve%20was%20a%20genius%20at,and%20his%20hands%20on%20approach.
======
MichaelZuo
“If you know people personally, that kind of gross oversimplification seems
strange,”

Gates is right on. These comparisons are more entertainment than anything,
like celebrity fantasy scorekeeping, most of the nuance and qualitative
differences are either papered over or exaggerated. Red team vs. blue team,
etc.

